# applying CSV from SA



## krans (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi,

I am travelling to SA this week on visitors visa(dependent), My husband will be on 90 day visa to conduct work and will apply for extension(another 90 days).

Can I apply CSV from SA ? (or) Do I need to apply CSV from home country ? I already have SAQA and IITPSA membership documents ready. 

Thanks,
Kranthi


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

You have to apply from either your home country, or other normal country of residence. So in your case, India


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Krans, what is your CSV status ? I will be applying for CSV in India very soon. Please can you share more info whether proof of accommodation is required ? and how much balance did you show? I have already secured an employment contract.


----------

